# 309 Spouse Visa and Travel Concession



## samfisher (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey Guys,

My wife is here on the 309 Visa and i studying in Tafe full-time.
I was under the impression that she might get travel concession according to :

http://www.transport.nsw.gov.au/sites/default/files/b2b/ssts/overseas-eligibility.pdf

But the Tafe admin is saying because her visa is temporary, she is not eligible.

Does anyone have any experience regarding this matter?

Thanks for any advice.


----------

